# rut ????



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

gonna take some time off to hunt the rut in southern ohio this year whats the best days this year to be out there what you think 

thanks deerhunter


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometime in October or November. 

Seriously though I don't think there is one specific date range that I would pick as the golden date. I say anytime from late October thru the end of November will have rutting activity. The earlier part of that range would be pre-rut but that can be just as active. I would say that the peak of the rut typically hits somewhere between the 7th and the 14th of November. Every year there is plenty of discussion on when the rut is happening and claims that it will be early or late for various reasons but every year it always seems to fall around this time. If I were picking vacation time though I suppose I would take the first week of November.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks that what i was thinking first week of november


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im going to take off the first 2 weeks of november


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe the peek of rut is about Nov. 20th, that said I also believe it is better to hunt just before rut. I think once the doe come into heat the buck or bucks will stay with her for a couple of days. Which reduces the bucks traveling, I prefer to hunt before the doe comes in heat while the bucks are roaming the woods, making scraps and are getting horney. Thick cover near a scrap is what I look for. Second week of November is my suggestion.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

2nd week of November ....I may be out from the first part of that month....I hope I don't scare them off like prior years(bow hunting) before the rut


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

To me it all depends on the weather. Look at last year, I was hunting during gun and saw a 8-Point mounting a doe in broad daylight. It was unseasonably warm last year which in southern Ohio was a rut-delayed factor. Typically in most years the first week of November offers the most rut action for me. I took November 7th-13th off to hunt the rut hard. Although I must admit, it was easier to get deer during last year's rut. Got a nice management buck, an old 6 point and a real nice 175 pound doe. Every year is different though so good luck to all!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The breeding phase of the rut happens at the same time every year (for the most part). It's from 2nd thru 3rd weeks of Nov. 

If it is hot out, then most of the activity will occur at night.

If the weather is cool, then chances for seeing daytime movement are better.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you only have 1 day. That day would be VETERANS DAY! All Day sit


----------

